# Gulpalicious Day in West Bay 11/21



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW What a Day.....

I headed out this morning at 8 am... The plan was to hit various parts of west bay to see if i could find some good flounder.... This was a day of all days.. One of the best big trout days in a few years..Poor Little Kaylin, she got home from work in time for a Kiss and then off to bed she went.... Dreaming of the Trout I would be catching.....

I started of fishing in about 4ft of water with a mixed bottom of mud/shell... About my third cast I hooked a nice 20.5" red.. Nothing spectacular but the guys at work will sure eat him up.... A few casts later and I had two flounder in the boat... 

About midway through my first drift I got hammered and had drag pulling hard.. Ended up being about a 8lb sheepshead.. Seconds later another Big sheepie.. Ended up that drift catching 7 Sheepies all over 5lbs... Now that is FUN>>>>

I finished that drift and set up a new drift moving over a few hundred yards... Started working the bottom slower to find some more flounder.. Then it happend... BAMMMMMMMMMMMM I get hammered... I was sure it was a red... To my amazement it was a BIG TROUT... She went 27.5" and was Fat as could be....Kept her, since she was gill hooked and reviving her didnt work.

I was pumped to say the least... So kept on fishing, but slowed down a little to keep my heart in line lol.... Then it happend again... Another Bruiser Trout at 25.5"..... Turned her Loose to fight another day..

BAMMMMMMMMMMMMM it happend again... Another 25"+ trout.... I thought to myself... It cant get much better than This..... Then BAAAAAAAMMMM I had another bruiser.... Another 25+ Trout....

BAAAAAMMMMM BAMMMMMMMM Again... Another 25"+ Trout.... WOW.. What a day it had already been......

YEP, BAAMMMMMMMMM AGAIN... Another 25"+ Trout....Wow.. What a drift..

I had decided to do one last cast on that drift before I ran around and did the drift again... Then I got Hammmmered again.... This time, I didnt get her to the boat.. But she would have been bigger than the 27.5"er , Saw her tail and that was it.

After a few minutes on the next drift, I started picking up dinks.... fine by me I had done well so far...

On that next drift, I caught more big sheepies.. I guess the big trout bite had stopped..

I did a few more drifts and a few more trout.. No big ones though... So i decided to pack it and go home.... Was Home by 1:30....

This was by far one of the best Big trout days of my life... Hope to have another one like it again..

Total Catch...

17 Sheepies
5 Trout over 25" (all released except the 27.5")
20+ 12 to 24" trout
2 Flounder to 20" ( afew others lost at the boat)
1 Keeper Redfish
15+ Rat reds..

All fish caught on Gulp Nuclear Chicken and Brille Colors..

One last note... I talked to a guy from my neighborhood and one of the regular fisherman in our hood caught an 8+lb Trout at 8 am..

Water was in good shape with a strong outgoing tide.


Tight Lines

Thomas


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are 2 pics


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

I had a day like that once, then I woke up

Talk about living a dream, great job and great report


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Great job. What a pig she is wow. What type of gulp(shrimp, shad, mullet)? and size would really appreciate the help trying to use more artificials this year.

Yakfishin


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry, forgot the type... It was Gulp shrimp 3" in Nuke Chiken and Brille....


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great day and report, Thomas ... glad you got into 'em like ya did. Memories.  

Poor Kaylin. Bet she regrets not "staying up late" on this particular day.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

What is Brille?


Thanks

SW


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Pelican, You should have gone again today....

Brille is a color... Its like light green and pink...


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow! Congrats, Man. That must have been awesome! Too bad Kaylin couldn't have been with you.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Good Lord that is a fat trout.........


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that's a fat trout. Nice flattie too. And I almost took of and went fishing today....Knew it would be good and you proved me right. Glad you found them.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

How much did that big one weigh? Looks like she was full of eggs.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Thomas, Congrats on the awesome day. I just got back from the deer lease with the kids. We had a great time but your day of fishing makes me wish we had gone fishing instead.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Awesome trout Texxan. sounds like a great day on the water. I may go out after graveyards tonight....I'm not sure....depends on how I feel in the a.m., but after reading your report sure makes me wanna fish for a couple of hours.


Mike


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

way to go thomas. those are some nice #'S. I HAVE A 4 DAY WEEKEND COMMING UP AND WILL BE ON THEM LIKE A RAT ON A CHEETO.

RANDALL


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Texxan1, CONGRATS !!!!!!.......That is AWESOME,Thanx for the report and pictures!!!!!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

That 800 yard move was Sweet! Good Trip!

Dani California


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job Thomas! Nice write up. Surely a trip you will never forget!!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, congratulations. Kind of makes up for how slow it was last week. Now you'll have to do it again but be sure and take Kaylin that time.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Great job Thomas, Too bad I don't work your shift anymore. That's going to be some fine eating. All it takes is a day like that every now and then and you will make a hundred trips trying to duplicate it.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome Day


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome catch Thomas!!!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gulpalicious....I like that. We all dream of days like that, it's what keeps us going back time and time again. Congrats and thanks for the pics.

JWB


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice work that was a helluva drift!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

You HAD to show the pictures...I was convinced at the end of your report you would wake up and realize it was a dream...but you have the proof...

What a GREAT day!

SwampRat!!

Heck, my biggest speck ever is still at 23" (and even that's probably a stretch)


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

wow


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Texxan-

I keep coming back to your report reading it over and over again and looking at your pics!! lol I think I have visited this report 3 or 4 times in the last couple of hours and thought about it many more times. 

I kinda feel like Swamprat..my biggest was 23" a few years ago and that was pinching tale and pulling on his bottom lip!!!!!!!

That is one heck uva fishin report. You need to go buy you a lotto ticket!!! You are hot.......fishin hot, not like boyfriend hot!!!:biggrin: 

Heck, I'm even considering making that first pic of you and that monster trout my background on my computer, but that would look kinda weird, a man having another man on his computer background, especially in a control room. But you are definitely my hero...for today anyways!!!


Mike


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Wowser, that trout is way fat. The Pollo Atomico is a fantastico color. Bet the shelves of Academy we be empty of them tommrow night. I am going in the morning, and got my gulps in my favorite color. Pollo Atomico! (Been already using them with great success).


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice Catch there....!!!!


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Thomas thats one He.. of a report. I kept waiting for ya to say "then I woke up" I got side track this am after i got off. but Troll/moto batt. charging as we speak.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok so what time we leavin in the morning? :biggrin:

Days like that are a blast just don't happen enough. But i guess if it happend every day it wouldn't be so exiciting. 

How do you rig them gulps?


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Man, looks like you had one great day. 


sb:>


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Big congrats. Lifetime trip , remember it well as they dont happen like that often.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice job , way to go .. how deep are you and how slow are you moving your bait that sheep head can get it .


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

1/8th oz leadhead... Bumped very slowly on the bottom.. 

Thanks all.. Wish i could go again in the morning.. gota work 16hrs the rest of the week... 

Thomas


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Man texxan, that is an awsome day. I hope to do the same down here on Friday. Or atleast do some catching.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice Catch!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Awsome!!Just reading your report,Makes me wanta go tommorrow.

Best Regards,
RL


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW Thomas, what a great morning ! Hope ya get some more after you finish the 16'ers. GC.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats man. That is a great report to read. I would be happy for you, if I wasn't so jealous!


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice trip! 

Funny thing on my last trip I used the exact same colors of Gulps and had a pretty darn good day. I always turned my nose up at the Nuke Chick and green/pink Gulp but when I was off the water that day I used them I was on my way to Academy to buy more of them. I had more success with those same two colors than I had previously had using any color of Gulps combined. 

Thanks for the report and pics.

12lb


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

WOW! WTG!
Last time I had a trip like that it was down in SPI. It was back in 1993, My dad and I limited out and caught 6-8 fish over 25. The biggest was 29" and it's on the wall. The water was clear and cold, Everytime i'd hook up and reel one in you could see another right behind it trying to steal the lure. All the fish were caught in a spot that was roughly 30' in dia.
--Hop


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice very nice!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I never really had any faith in gulps aside from yesterday.. Ive caught fish on them before, but never like yesterday.. I think all baits work well, when the fish are hungry for them.. I still think gulps are too Dern expensive.. But luckily, I only went through 4 gulps yesterday.

Thomas


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

pelican said:


> Poor Kaylin. Bet she regrets not "staying up late" on this particular day.





Bay Gal said:


> Wow! Congrats, Man. That must have been awesome! Too bad Kaylin couldn't have been with you.


Well it just figures doesnt it?

Glad you had a great day my love....my turn!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I've never had a day like that. Bummer!


----------



## Fred S (Aug 15, 2006)

How do you rig the 3" Gulp shrimp??? On a lead head and fish it like a soft plastic???


----------



## Fred S (Aug 15, 2006)

*Gulp?*

How do you rig Gulp Shrimp? On a lead head and fish like a Bass Assissin???


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Great report and photo's! I've never got into them like that and ever time I use those Gulp's I catch alot of junk fish. I guess I need to give them another try. Boy, your guy's at work are in for a treat.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

4 baits to catch those numbers and you think they're too expensive?  Just pulling your leg! 

Awesome day! wtg.



Texxan1 said:


> I never really had any faith in gulps aside from yesterday.. Ive caught fish on them before, but never like yesterday.. I think all baits work well, when the fish are hungry for them.. I still think gulps are too Dern expensive.. But luckily, I only went through 4 gulps yesterday.
> 
> Thomas


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Fred S said:


> How do you rig the 3" Gulp shrimp??? On a lead head and fish it like a soft plastic???


Yes, same way.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Man what a trip. I haven't forgotten the advice you gave this stranger 6 months ago after a phone call. I wish we could have got on any fish today, but it was tough over here in Sabine.

Awesome!

Happy Turkey Day!

T


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

TimOub007 said:


> I wish we could have got on any fish today, but it was tough over here in Sabine.


 You had a tough day on Sabine also. Now lets hear about your catch. :rotfl:

Thomas that is a fine mess of fish you got into. Congrats. Pelican and I debated going back yesterday and didn't do it. :headknock:headknock Next time maybe we will.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Great day T. Glad you left the big girls to fight another day. I would love to have that happen to me some day. Great job!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You guys on West Bay are on fire , just take a look at the board , between some Trinity and mostly West Bay it just don't get better than right now , Way to go Thomas .


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great report/photos! We all live for trips like that.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done Thomas...and I almost didn't read this message because I knew somebody had done so well. 

I'm not getting out fishing much lately, and if I were..I think I'd go to some other bay. Sounds like West Bay will be cluttered up for weeks now, with everyone trying to match your results. regards, Rich


----------

